# why do prefect 'looking' embryo fail to implant



## kara76

why do prefect 'looking' embryo fail to implant and what cause recurrent implantation failure and how can this be solved?

thought you would like this question 

thank you in advance


----------



## CrystalW

kara76 said:


> why do prefect 'looking' embryo fail to implant and what cause recurrent implantation failure and how can this be solved?
> 
> thought you would like this question
> 
> thank you in advance


Hello Kara,

The real reason for recurrent implantation failure is the million dollar question, i`m afraid. There are some ideas - immunological issues, receptor problems etc but there is no clear cut answer for most people. Your consultant may be able to give you some ideas, taking into account your history etc.

Re perfect embryos - the problem is that what we can see down the microscope is by no means the whole story. We know overall that the nicer they look the higher the chance of pregnancy but there are many top grade embryos that dont implant and poorer looking ones that do. Just looking at them does not tell us wha is going on at the genetic level. There is lots of work going on to try and find other ways to help us choose good embryos - blastocyst culture is one of them - this gives the embryos the chance to `prove` themselves more. PGS is another way, though this is generally for specific patients. There are also other ideas ongoing, but mainly research as yet.

Ultimately we would love to only put back embryos that are going to get people pregnant - but i think that day will be many years coming yet!

Best wishes


----------



## kara76

are some people just unlucky?


----------

